# Anyone know of a good sheephead fly?



## Celeste19 (Apr 30, 2013)

I know this is sacrilege to some and I will probably get reprimanded by the people on the site for saying this but sheepshead and black drum oftentimes a little gulp Juice will go a long way


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

lol I wouldn't be against using some because jeeze I was puting a peeled shimp fly right in front of them and all they were looking for was fiddler crabs


----------



## Celeste19 (Apr 30, 2013)

I fly fish and use baitcasting tackle in baffin bay and the upper laguna madre nobody for the most part really target black drum or sheepies most of the time a crab fly pulled right into their fave buy sometimes they need that little extra icing on the cake I get a ton of crap from buddies but it sure works


----------



## ou18582 (Jan 18, 2010)

When fishing the flats of Texas in the winter and spring, I have my best luck on a nymph looking fly in olive or black. 

I start with a #8 Gamakatsu (SP11, I believe) and slightly bend the shank (just ahead of the hook point), inward. 
Tie in your thread (I use olive Flat Waxed Nylon) and tie back to the start of the hook bend and back to the middle of the hook. Tie in a set of gold or black, small or medium bead chain eyes (all depending on how deep the water is where you are going to be fishing). Tie back to the bend. 

Tie in an olive (or Chartruese) grizzley hackle and leave it out of the way. Size this hackle with the gape of the hook or, just a bit smaller. 

Take some olive dubbing and apply it to your thread (I use dark olive antron but most anything will work). Dub the body, not too heavy from the bend of the hook to a point at the eye. pick out a little of the dubbing to give the body a slightly buggy look. 

Palmer the hackle forward to the eye, build a small head and tie it off. whip finish and clip your thread. cement your head. 

on the back side of the fly, clip the palmered hackle flat. this will help the fly stand point up. 

go find some hungry sheepshead. 

I'll try to post a pic later. Tight lines, AC


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Rooster151 ties a martian toad that has had some success for him.....I am still waiting on him to send me a couple.... ;D


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

I've hooked a few on spoon flys 
had hundreds of follows but the ones that ate were in groups and seemed to try to compete for it


----------



## Bill_Nosan (Dec 14, 2008)

I've caught a few in Louisiana on a kind of borski slider lookin' thing a guide gave me. He tied them with a rattle in them, he thinks that is key.

But Louisiana fish are stupid.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> But Louisiana fish are stupid.


Definitely not the case year round....especially with sheepshead. 

For me, the biggest help I received to increase success with sheepshead was not in choosing the fly, but in how you present your fly. If you can get a cast off to the fish without spooking it, slowly move your fly until the sheepshead sees it. Once it sees your fly the fish will either spook or it will approach. When it approaches, stop all action and let the fly sit. Usually the fish will tip down to further investigate the fly. Next, sllllowwwllllyyyy strip the fly in. This is usually when they eat...or spook off ahah. This technique has worked wonders for me on these strange strange little creatures. 

we like black silly-leg gotchas









This fish ate a gurgler....again, strange fish


----------

